# Mẹo sử dụng chảo chống dính bền lâu, tránh phát sinh chất độc hại



## MoonLight (10/5/18)

*Bảo quản chảo chống dính đúng cách là cách bảo vệ sức khỏe của gia đình bạn.*

*Nấu ở nhiệt độ trung bình*

_

_
_Nấu bếp ở nhiệt độ thấp và trung bình là cách bảo quản chảo chống dính tốt nhất_​
Chất liệu chống dính dù có độ bền cao nhưng không hoàn toàn giữ nguyên được lớp phủ giống như khi mới mua và trong suốt quá trình dùng, điều này chắc chắn có sự ảnh hưởng của tác động nhiệt độ và do lau chùi vệ sinh mặt phủ chống dính. Cách tốt hơn để bảo quản chảo chống dính chính là đun nấu ở nhiệt độ trung bình và thấp tránh tối đa dùng chảo ở nhiệt cao, đặc biệt là để chảo trên bếp không có thức ăn hoặc quá ít thức ăn với mức nhiệt cao sẽ nhanh chóng làm hư hỏng chảo.

*Sử dụng lượng ít dầu mỡ, bơ khi chiên rán*
Dầu mỡ hay bơ đều là các chất có nhiệt độ cao và làm tăng nhiệt độ trên bề mặt chảo, lớp chống dính chắc chắn sẽ bị tăng nhiệt độ nhanh chóng khi chiên rán bằng quá nhiều dầu mỡ. Một lựa chọn tốt hơn cho sức khỏe là khi chiên rán thực phẩm nên tráng một ít bơ, dầu ăn dưới đáy chảo, thậm chí với một số món ăn có thể không cần dùng dầu mỡ để chiên rán thực phẩm.




Chảo chống dính có thể dùng chế biến thực phẩm an toàn mà không cần dùng dầu mỡ​
*Không dùng chảo để nướng hoặc kho*
Khi dùng chảo để nướng hoặc kho thì đáy chảo sẽ tiếp xúc với muối và các gia vị chế biến trong thời gian dài, như vậy lớp đáy chảo sẽ dễ dàng bị bong tróc, đặc biệt là với *l*ớp chống dính Teflon. Theo đó, người dùng chỉ nên chế biến những món ăn ít muối hoặc có chứa muối trong thời gian ngắn. Các loại nồi inox sẽ phù hợp hơn để nướng hoặc kho thức ăn.

*Dùng dụng cụ nấu ăn bằng gỗ cho chảo chống dính*
Dùng các loại dụng cụ đun nấu bằng gỗ sẽ giúp chảo chống dính giảm được tối đa các vết xước, tăng độ bền cho chảo và hạn chế sự thôi nhiễm các chất kim loại nặng từ vật liệu chống dính vào thực phẩm. Bên cạnh đó, vệ sinh chảo đúng cách, không dùng bùi nhùi cọ sát lên chảo là các lưu ý cần nằm lòng khi sử dụng chảo chống dính.

*Vệ sinh và bảo quản chảo chống dính khi mới mua*
Chảo chống dính khi mới mua về cần có cách bảo quản và vệ sinh đúng để gia tăng độ bền trong quá trình sử dụng. Đun chảo cùng với nước cà phê hoặc bã trà; vệ sinh chảo với lượng nhỏ dấm và dùng khăn lau sạch là cách để chảo vừa làm sạch, khử mùi hiệu quả đồng thời không gây tổn hại lên mặt chảo, tăng độ bền bỉ cho chảo.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

